# Hyatt EEE/Interval advice?



## bdurstta (May 10, 2017)

I have never deposited my Hyatt pts into Interval before (and I've hardly used Interval over the years.)  Can anyone tell me if its easy to get what you want?  I know they do weekends/days/weeks now through Interval.  Any personal stories?  Any tips?  Recommendations?


----------



## heathpack (May 10, 2017)

It kind of depends on your usage patterns and what you're trying to get.

If you're flexible as to travel time  and can use shoulder seasons of even just the not 100% peak season weeks, you can get some good stuff.  Marriotts and Starwoods can be harder to get because of the preferences for those owners.  But there's lots of good stuff outside of these chains.

Split weeks are too expensive IMO because you have to pay an exchange fee foe each partial week.

I think pretty much everything I've traded into with my Hyatts has been instant exchange and I've gotten so pretty swell stuff.

Any ideas as to where you want to go?


----------



## sts1732 (May 10, 2017)

I just put in a request, but mine is for 2018, As Heath stated it depends where, what, and date you want to go. The request / exchange rate of 189.00 IMO does not warrant split week stays. I choose 3 different locations all with same date for the 189.00. I think you can choose 6 different resorts for same 189.00. Nice thing IMO, because II bought Hyatt residence club, I was able to go back and forth between Hyatt and II, concerning exchanges, reservations, etc. with out having to deal with one or another.


----------



## stover33 (May 16, 2017)

As others have said if you are willing to travel shoulder/off-season you can get some very nice trades via II.  I've traded my Hyatt week into Marriott in Hilton Head and also Marriott Lakeshore Reserve in Orlando which is probably the nicest timeshare in Orlando and might be the best Marriott overall.  These were both in the shoulder season and were instant exchanges using the II web site.

While the exchange fee is high for a split week it can sometimes be worth it if you have extra points left over.  For example we live in NJ and had just a few points left that would have expired, so we got a shortstay into the Marriott near Atlantic City.  Very nice resort and close enough to home for a quick weekend getaway - the exchange fee was far less than 3 nights would have cost in an AC casino hotel.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (May 16, 2017)

We got a studio in Ko'Olina, Oahu for December with left over points. We also did a short stay at
Royal Islander in Cancun last fall. We also are doing an exchange for Westin Lagunamar in cancun, one of my favorite resorts. My only concern with II is I am used to getting good views when I trade within Hyatt and
I have heard that a II exchange in Hawaii will get you a parking lot view. After owning with Hyatt for a few
years now, we have gotten very spoiled. Just got back from Hyatt Siesta Key , the ultimate in views and luxury. 
We just started trying interval though so I am not the best resource.


----------



## taffy19 (May 16, 2017)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> We got a studio in Ko'Olina, Oahu for December with left over points. We also did a short stay at
> Royal Islander in Cancun last fall. We also are doing an exchange for Westin Lagunamar in cancun, one of my favorite resorts. My only concern with II is I am used to getting good views when I trade within Hyatt and
> I have heard that a II exchange in Hawaii will get you a parking lot view. After owning with Hyatt for a few
> years now, we have gotten very spoiled. Just got back from Hyatt Siesta Key , the ultimate in views and luxury.
> We just started trying interval though so I am not the best resource.


Your parking lot view will be far away at the Hyatt Ka'anapali Resort if you get a mountain view condo even from the lowest floor.  My album shows pictures from the eighth floor.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (May 16, 2017)

iconnections said:


> Your parking lot view will be far away at the Hyatt Ka'anapali Resort if you get a mountain view condo even from the lowest floor.  My album shows pictures from the eighth floor.


We head to Maui soon in a 1 bedroom but from what I remember even the mt views are nice. When we were in Siesta Key they upgraded us from a 2 bedroom to a 1 bedroom gulf front. We
have been incredibly fortunate with trades within Hyatt


----------



## taffy19 (May 17, 2017)

You may again because May is an in between time in Maui or HI.  Schools are in session.  I hope that you'll get an ocean view condo that should be OK even on the second floor.  The model condo is on the ground floor presently.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (May 24, 2017)

iconnections said:


> Your parking lot view will be far away at the Hyatt Ka'anapali Resort if you get a mountain view condo even from the lowest floor.  My album shows pictures from the eighth floor.


We just checked in today and all I can say is Wow! We have an ocean front 6th floor room. Such an incredible resort!


----------



## taffy19 (May 24, 2017)

So happy for you.  I was wondering about your view because I read that you had done a presentation at the Westin Nanea Resort already.

Their grounds will be beautiful after the shrubs and plants have all filled in.  They have much more space than what the Hyatt has but the resort is still very nice and especially the big Lanais.

Have they shown you how the living room shades work?  We never knew that it existed but we leave everything wide open in March.  Enjoy your stay.

Please, post a picture of your view so we have an idea.  The upper tier for the 1 and 3 BR condos start on the fifth floor.  The 2 BR condos have three different tiers.  Are you going to take a tour? You can see the models too without taking a tour, if you ask the concierge.


----------



## Kal (May 24, 2017)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> We got a studio in Ko'Olina, Oahu for December with left over points. We also did a short stay at
> Royal Islander in Cancun last fall. We also are doing an exchange for Westin Lagunamar in cancun, one of my favorite resorts. My only concern with II is I am used to getting good views when I trade within Hyatt and
> I have heard that a II exchange in Hawaii will get you a parking lot view. After owning with Hyatt for a few
> years now, we have gotten very spoiled. Just got back from Hyatt Siesta Key , the ultimate in views and luxury.
> We just started trying interval though so I am not the best resource.


An exchange into Hawaii using Hyatt points transferred to interval will not get you a HRC resort.  That is prohibited by HRC rules.


----------

